# does cooking brownies at 350 ruin the thc



## Chaotic (Jun 18, 2008)

i'm about to make butter and then I will make brownies but the recipe says to bake at 350. wont that ruin the thc? i thought anything over 250 baked off the thc.

does anyone know


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 18, 2008)

*I seem to remember fdd saying...cook at 300, just a little longer...he might reply
if you ask nicely....but I think thats right.
*


----------



## AchillesLast (Jun 18, 2008)

Ive followed boxed brownie instruction every time I make brownies and the come out amazing everytime. The most important part is getting the THC into the oil. But beyond that, I just follow the box..and my brownies get me pretty high.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 18, 2008)

i was told not to cook them over 300 degrees. i came here and mentioned it and was immediately fed to the wolves. the last ones i made i cooked at 300 and they came out fine. that's all i'm sayin'.


----------



## Ninty (Jun 18, 2008)

Well your first mistake is using butter and not oil. Oil is just all around better, second try to stay around 300.


----------



## rollwithit (Jun 20, 2008)

How'd they come out? 

I've made brownies twice in the last 2 weeks and they were perfect. Everyone loved em. I used oil extraction and followed the package instructions as well, and have always had great results. 350 temp. I think I cook firecrackers at 325, and they always come out great as well. Let us know how you did...


----------



## diggitydank420 (Jun 22, 2008)

You can cook it at 500F and most of the THC would still be fine. What you have to realize is that the brownies (unless overcooked) will never get close to 350F. All the water would have been cooked out by that time!


----------



## bicycle racer (Aug 8, 2008)

i do 350 for brownies and there very strong. next morning still stoned


----------

